# What kind of dragon are you?



## Brian G Turner (Jun 27, 2003)

Thought this looked kind of fun:

What's your inner dragon?

This is what I got:

Bronze Dragon

In the war between good and evil, Bronze Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, a Bronze Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, a true Bronze Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.

Dragon Description:
The inquisitive bronze dragons live along the beaches and shores of the remote islands. The Bronze Cliffs house many lairs, with open portals looking out upon the churning sea high up stone face, and entrances located deep below the surface of the water. No matter their age, bronze dragons tend to be the most cheerful and good-natured of dragonkind.

They love the simple challenges of riddles and harmless contests, and often number master riddlers among their demihuman vassals. They are fascinated by warfare in all its forms, eagerly looking for just causes to champion with their armies of dragons and demihumans.

Bronze hatchlings have yellow scales tinged with green. Only a hint of bronze shines upon these overlapping plates. This color deepens as the dragon ages, slowly turning to a rich bronze tone that darkens as the centuries pass.Bronze Dragons have a deep and abiding love for the sea and its good creatures, while they enjoy feasting on aquatic plant and sharks. Dragon lords especially appreciate gifts of pearls, which they consider to be delicacies.

This Dragons favorite elements are: Bronze, Pearls, and Nobility


----------



## teddyrux (Jun 30, 2003)

I am a A Ruby Dragon.


In the war between good and evil, Ruby Dragons take the side of the noble and good....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos....
As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy....
During combat situations, a true Ruby Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics....
The Ruby Dragon makes its home in lush forests with lots of flowers and abundant animal life. They treasure colorful things and bright sunshine.'
Appearing as a translucent ruby, it is a beautiful thing to see one as one flies overhead. The suns ray's pass through the dragon's body creating a deep red shadow. It's scales magnify the suns rays into bright ruby red beams to highlight this effect.'
Ruby Dragons harbor a great thirst for travel and foreign places, but always long to come home, for their home is their castle and refuge. A Ruby Dragons temper is fired up by injustice, and when a Ruby Dragon feels it is right, it is terribly difficult to change its opinion. Ruby Dragons appreciate creativity and artful thinking.
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: Rubies, Sunlight, and Wisdom


----------



## X Q mano (Jul 1, 2003)

I seem to be a 

Mithril Dragon

In the war between good and evil, Mithril Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Mithril Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, a true Mithril Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.

Dragon Description:
Mithril Dragons build and dwell in castles of crystal, high in the mountainous regions. A Mithril Dragon is honest and gentle.

Mithril Dragons are armored with highly reflective scales. To see one in bright sunshine has the effect of looking at a multi-ton, 150 ft. long disco ball.

They tend to smile frequently but rarely laugh aloud. Mithril's dislike violence. A Mithril Dragon is very selective when choosing close friends, but is generally admired by all. A Mithril Dragon leads a very quiet and unobtrusive life.Never judgmental, the great Mithril Dragon's feelings run deep and true. Mithril Dragons mate for life.

This Dragons favorite elements are: Mithril, Earth, and Courage


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 4, 2003)

Sun Dragon

In the war between good and evil, Sun Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.

Dragon Description:
From a distance, the Sun Dragon appears as though it is made of pure flames. In truth, it is not made of flame at all but it does maintain a constant should of flames around it's body. This allows for both very effective armor and a stunning appearance.

During its adolescent stages, a Sun Dragon's body begins to excrete an oily substance through it's skin which burns slowly over time, like napalm. When it reaches this age, the Dragon is ignited by it's elders. Sun Dragons are totally immune to fire.

After it is ignited, the Sun Dragon's flames will continue to blaze for the whole of the dragon's natural life span. Sun Dragons are extremely fierce in combat. The Sun Dragon is among the noblest breed of dragonkind.They are revered both for their ferocity in combat and their great wisdom.

This Dragons favorite elements are: Tiger's Eye and Nobility of Spirit


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 22, 2003)

I think everybody else got the best dragons!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 25, 2003)

This is what I got when I took the quiz:



> and your inner dragon is a ....
> 
> Crimson Dragon
> 
> ...



I don't mind being a Crimson Dragon at all.  In fact, the part about walking a fine line between law and chaos is pretty accurate.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 10, 2003)

I am a Diamond Dragon 

In the war between good and evil, a Diamond Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one....
As far as magical tendancies, a Diamond Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic....
During combat situations, a true Diamond Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics....
The Diamond Dragon is most at home in Cool, Sunny Regions. They are Multi-Facetted individuals who inspire others to better themselves and the world around them. Unless a Diamond Dragon is the CENTER of attention, they appear to be dulled and yearning for the lime-light.'
Though a Diamond Dragon is quite rare to find, if you happen upon one, be sure to be a true friend. 
Diamond Dragons don't like to be lied to or back stabbed. Lest they turn on you the same way, tenfold. 
They are Loyal, fun loving, gentle, honest, caring, and extremely wise. They also tend to be introvert ed when hurt by someone close, and their friends or companions are like family. So beware not to anger them. While they look and for all intents and purposes are easy going, when it comes to family and friends, they will defend to the death if need be and you may just find yourself enemy number one.'


This Dragons favorite elements are: Fire, Diamonds, Deep Caverns


----------



## Enferos (Aug 23, 2003)

and your inner dragon is a .... 

Flame Drake

In the war between good and evil, Flame Drakes take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon tends to do things by the book. 
As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.

Dragon Description:
The Flame Drake is an elemental dragon. It makes it's home in active volcanoes and is totally unaffected by heat or fire.

Despite their imposing appearance, Flame Drakes are the guardians of good and make powerful and trustable allies. Their primary breath weapon is huge spray of molten lava.

The Flame Drake, as it's name implies, appears as a towering, living flame in the form of a dragon. Flame Drakes also radiate high levels of heat, and have a tendency to make melt and burn things for a 20 foot radius about their body.

This Dragons favorite elements are: Flames, Lava, and Stamina

mmm...interesting..


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 23, 2003)

I am a A Spectral Dragon!


In the war between good and evil, a Spectral Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos....
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Spectral Dragon as breathe from it's body....
During combat situations, a true Spectral Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics....
'
The resurrected spirits of fallen dragon warriors, Spectral Dragons usually 
find no allure in the ways of mortals or 'flesh-beings.'  To this end most 
never possess a single gold piece.  Instead, they live their unlives by a 
strict code of mental and metaphysical discipline.  Their bodies are honed, 
focused avatars of dragon gods long-dead.  They are leaders and teachers who 
prefer acolytes to be mages with an intense dedication to the betterment and 
empowerment of one's own spirit.  However, these creatures can be fierce in 
combat; because of their nature, Spectral Dragons can change form at will, 
and their undead state does not mean they have no physical influence.'
The magnificent blue-and-green flames of a Spectral Dragon are said to burn 
hotter than the fires of the living.  In physical appearance Spectrals are 
often a shimmering grey-blue-white, much like a ghost; their common form 
appears similar to that of a shade-dragon.  Their eyes glow one of three 
colors; the eyes of the honorably slain glow a bright green.  The eyes of 
the murdered glow blood-red.  And the eyes of the condemned, those whose 
greed or hatred destroyed their bodies, glow a bright violet. 
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: are rose quartz, black roses, rain, funeral 
pyres, and songs sung for the dead


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 31, 2003)

Try 1:



> Crimson Dragon
> 
> In the war between good and evil, Crimson Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
> When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
> ...


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 31, 2003)

Try 2:



> Sand Dragon
> 
> In the war between good and evil, your inner Dragon self is rotten with the stench of EVIL.
> When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
> ...



am v impressed, not bad for a pervy hobbit-fancier! go me!

Kiwi" the poor man's Aragorn" mac


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 31, 2003)

Heh - were you in two minds about how to answer?


----------



## mac1 (Sep 10, 2003)

and your inner dragon is a .... 

Crystal Dragon

In the war between good and evil, Crystal Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon tends to do things by the book. 
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Crystal Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, a true Crystal Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.

Dragon Description:
Fun-loving and good natured, crystal dragons tend to be responsible rulers. They establish domains in the cold, open northern reaches, building castles out of snow and ice. They leave these castles open to the sky, for they love to watch the stars on clear, cold nights.

Hatchlings have glossy white scales that become more and more translucent with age. By the time they reach adulthood, these scales become luminescent in moonlight. In the full light of the day they glow with a dazzling, almost unbearable brilliance.

Like other benevolent dragons, the crystal dragons prefer to talk rather than fight. Even without special abilities, they can be charming and engaging to an extreme. Gems and metal ores are their foods of choice.A crystal dragon's breath weapon is a cone of glowing shards. The shards slice and cut those caught in the cone.

This Dragons favorite elements are: Quartz, Ice, and Good Natures


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 28, 2004)

Tried it again & this is what I got this time



> Sun Dragon
> 
> In the war between good and evil, Sun Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
> When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
> ...









still n.bad for a pervy hobbit-fancier! go me!


----------



## Vodstok (Apr 28, 2004)

I am a:

*Copper Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, Copper Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Copper Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.


Dragon Description:



Copper Dragons make their homes on wooded hillsides, preferably close to a spring or river. They are fond of the Irish and typically speak with a soft Irish accent. 

At birth, the Copper Dragon's body is covered in semi-reflective copper scales. As the dragon matures into it's young adult stages these scales become more polished and highly reflective. 

As the dragon grows older and moves to the elder stages of life, it's scales begin to tarnish and mature into a bright greenish brown color. Copper dragons spend little time among humans, but can be often found among the elves and other magical folk. This Dragons favorite elements are: Copper, Emeralds, and Laughter

*Oddly enough, this is what i was considered most like playing Dungeons & Dragons.......weird...


----------



## erickad71 (Apr 29, 2004)

I am a A Song Dragon! 

In the war between good and evil, a Song Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos....
As far as magical tendancies, a Song Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic....
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done....
Song Dragons are semi-nomadic in nature. They do choose a general geographic region to live in, but move their nests frequently within their territory. They build their nests in remote areas, where they are secluded from outside disturbances.'
Song Dragons are a dull grey color to their scales, but are graceful and quick in movement. The most striking attribute of the Song Dragon is it's voice. Having several sets of vocal chords, the Dragon's every word reverberates like a string symphony.'
Song Dragons build their homes deep in seclusion, but in truth they are very social and friendly in nature. They will often be found polymorphed into human form and fraternizing with people in bars and public places. Song Dragons are the bards of dragonkind, they greatly value creative thinking and artistic talent. They live life to it's fullest, and are well known for going to extremes. They are also known for their good-hearted nature and kindness.
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: Jade, Music, and Happiness






Very interesting.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 29, 2004)

and your inner dragon is a .... 


*Dragon of Decay
*

*In the war between good and evil, your inner Dragon self is rotten with the stench of EVIL.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, a Dragon of Decay's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.*

But, there isn't any description - guess the above pretty much says it all!!!

Quake in fear!!! BWAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## okami (May 5, 2004)

. . .my own results apparently reflect my past few years with cats. . .

and your inner dragon is a .... 

*Tiger Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, Tiger Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, a Tiger Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.

Dragon Description:





Tiger Dragons willingly live in any environment, so long as it is isolated from the influences of man. They have been known to build massive and incredibly complex structures of all shapes, kinds and purposes, though many never build anything. A Tiger Dragon is honest and forgiving with a very long patience. They are slow to anger, but, once enraged, may destroy entire civilizations before cooling down. Should one become exceedingly angry, it will tend to take revenge by completely destroying every aspect of its targets' lives, but never killing them. The Tiger Dragon's mind is its most formidable weapon. 

Tiger Dragons are armored in short, soft, but incredibly strong and resilient fur. They can come in a variety of colors and patterns, including white, black, orange, yellow, gray, and tan, with stripes covering most, little, or none of their bodies.They tend to smile frequently and laugh freely. Tiger Dragons tend to dislike violence, but when enraged can do anything. A Tiger Dragon is very selective when choosing close friends, but is intensely loyal to all it deems worthy of friendship. A Tiger Dragon leads a very quiet and unobtrusive life. A Tiger Dragon's feelings run deep and true. Tiger Dragons mate for life. This Dragons favorite elements are: Life, Wisdom, and Love.

*


----------



## mzarynn (May 5, 2004)

I'm another Sun Dragon.*Sun Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, Sun Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.
*


----------



## tonic (May 6, 2004)

IM SO BORING!!!

Must be a mistake
*Stone Dragon*


*In the war between good and evil, a Stone Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.*
*When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.*
*As far as magical tendancies, a Stone Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.*
*During combat situations, a true Stone Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.*

*Dragon Description:



The Stone Dragon varies in color, ranging from a dark grey to nearly white. As it's name implies, it's texture is stone like, and often it's coloring will actually resemble marble, granite or some other indigenous rock. 

The Stone Dragon builds it's home deep underground, using it's powerful claws to scoop earth and stone away. Did you hear me? Yes, it uses its claws to dig through stone, which also makes it a powerful fighter in close combat. Luckily for most would be enemies, the stone dragon lives far enough in seclusion that seldom does it have a need to use either it's claws, or it's devastating lava breathe weapon.Even though the Stone Dragon lives far under the earth, it is quite social and often makes friends and allies with the deep dwarves that share it's habitat.

This Dragons favorite elements are: Granite and Loyal Friendships

*


----------



## NoClueBoy (May 7, 2004)

*Dragon of Decay
*

*In the war between good and evil, your inner Dragon self is rotten with the stench of EVIL.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, a Dragon of Decay's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.*



 * Yeah, that fits.*


----------



## Esioul (May 7, 2004)

Ethereal Dragon

In the war between good and evil, a Ethereal Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon tends to do things by the book. 
As far as magical tendancies, a Ethereal Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.


How dull!


----------



## Genus (May 9, 2004)

*Spirit Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Spirit Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Spirit Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, a true Spirit Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.
Dragon Description:



The spirit dragon is a true creature of chaos, it is very nomadic and goes wherever it pleases. Due to its non-corporeal nature, a spirit dragon moves freely anywhere and everywhere. 

A spirit dragon is a living mystery. They are barely visible to the naked eye, as their bodies are formed from the ghost-like material of the soul. 

A Spirit Dragon is nearly impossible to harm except by means of powerfully enchanted weapons and magical spells. The spirit dragon has no physical substance and cannot manipulate the physical world without the use of Spells and Magic.However, be warned that this does not mean the spirit dragon is of no consequence. They are masters of magic and take a large part in the happenings of the mortal world around them. They are often seen as puppeteers behind the stage of reality. This Dragons favorite elements are: Soulstone, Hematite, and Wind

*


----------



## Yvienn (May 12, 2004)

Mithril Dragon

In the war between good and evil, Mithril Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Mithril Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, a true Mithril Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.

Dragon Description:

Mithril Dragons build and dwell in castles of crystal, high in the mountainous regions. A Mithril Dragon is honest and gentle.
Mithril Dragons are armored with highly reflective scales. To see one in bright sunshine has the effect of looking at a multi-ton, 150 ft. long disco ball.
They tend to smile frequently but rarely laugh aloud. Mithril's dislike violence. A Mithril Dragon is very selective when choosing close friends, but is generally admired by all. A Mithril Dragon leads a very quiet and unobtrusive life.Never judgmental, the great Mithril Dragon's feelings run deep and true. Mithril Dragons mate for life.

This Dragons favorite elements are: Mithril, Earth, and Courage

Yeah, and that all would be true... I've always wanted to live in castles of crystal


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 20, 2004)

*Arc Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, Arc Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Arc Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, the Arc Dragon shows a preference for the rending and slashing of Hand to Hand combat.










*


----------



## Devillishgirl (Oct 20, 2004)

*Diamond Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Diamond Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, a Diamond Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, a true Diamond Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.


Dragon Description:



The Diamond Dragon is most at home in Cool, Sunny Regions. They are Multi-Facetted individuals who inspire others to better themselves and the world around them. Unless a Diamond Dragon is the CENTER of attention, they appear to be dulled and yearning for the lime-light. 

Though a Diamond Dragon is quite rare to find, if you happen upon one, be sure to be a true friend. Diamond Dragons don't like to be lied to or back stabbed. Lest they turn on you the same way, tenfold. They are Loyal, fun loving, gentle, honest, caring, and extremely wise. They also tend to be introvert ed when hurt by someone close, and their friends or companions are like family. So beware not to anger them. While they look and for all intents and purposes are easy going, when it comes to family and friends, they will defend to the death if need be and you may just find yourself enemy number one. 

This Dragons favorite elements are: Fire, Diamonds, Deep Caverns

*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 21, 2004)

*Tiger Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, Tiger Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, a Tiger Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.


Dragon Description:





Tiger Dragons willingly live in any environment, so long as it is isolated from the influences of man. They have been known to build massive and incredibly complex structures of all shapes, kinds and purposes, though many never build anything. A Tiger Dragon is honest and forgiving with a very long patience. They are slow to anger, but, once enraged, may destroy entire civilizations before cooling down. Should one become exceedingly angry, it will tend to take revenge by completely destroying every aspect of its targets' lives, but never killing them. The Tiger Dragon's mind is its most formidable weapon. 

Tiger Dragons are armored in short, soft, but incredibly strong and resilient fur. They can come in a variety of colors and patterns, including white, black, orange, yellow, gray, and tan, with stripes covering most, little, or none of their bodies.They tend to smile frequently and laugh freely. Tiger Dragons tend to dislike violence, but when enraged can do anything. A Tiger Dragon is very selective when choosing close friends, but is intensely loyal to all it deems worthy of friendship. A Tiger Dragon leads a very quiet and unobtrusive life. A Tiger Dragon's feelings run deep and true. Tiger Dragons mate for life. This Dragons favorite elements are: Life, Wisdom, and Love.

BE WARNED
*


----------



## Blue Mythril (Oct 21, 2004)

The link worked, but each time I finish filling out the quiz and click on the "next" button, it doesn't work.  I guess I'm not fated to be a dragon afterall. Oh well, I'll be a mermaid...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 21, 2004)

I am a Painted Dragon

In the war between good and evil, a Painted Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one....
As far as magical tendancies, a Painted Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic....
During combat situations, the Painted Dragon shows a preference for the rending and slashing of Hand to Hand combat....
Painted Dragons are the gypsies of dragonkind. They move frequently and spend much time in human form, socializing and partying.'
While not truly evil, Painted Dragons have a flair for practical jokes that sometimes get out of hand. They are known far and wide for their troublemaking abilities. A dragon's idea of a good joke usually has dragon sized repercussions.'
The Painted Dragon gains it's name from it's appearance. When one is seen in dragon form, it is garishly colored by every color and hue visible to the human eye (and some that are not visible except by magical means, and to other dragons). If you could tie-dye a dragon, you would have a painted dragon.
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: Glass, Morning Glories, and Festivals


----------



## fallenstar (Oct 22, 2004)

*StarShield Dragon*


*In the war between good and evil, StarShield Dragons take the side of the noble and good.*
*When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon tends to do things by the book. *
*As far as magical tendancies, a StarShield Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.*
*During combat situations, a true StarShield Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.*


*Dragon Description:



The StarShield Dragon appears as the darkest midnight blue, with each of it's scales containing small reflective shards that refract and concentrate light into small star-like beams. StarShield dragons are fast graceful creatures. 

StarShield dragons often make their homes in remote areas, often in the far north or south where the weather is cold and human settlements are few and far between. 

These dragons are nocturnal, only coming out at night. They mostly keep their distance from humans, and spend their time enjoying the comforts of nature. StarShield dragons see well at night and can sometimes be seen hunting during a full moon.StarShield dragons are mysterious in nature and seem to have a direct link with the universe about them, they are known far and wide as the bringers of good fortune. This Dragons favorite elements are: open spaces, opals, and wisdom

looks like I am the only Starshield dragon! and it matches me quite well!
*


----------



## Cricket (Oct 22, 2004)

I am a A Rune Dragon!

Hey, I took the http://dragonhame.com online Inner Dragon quiz and found out I am a Rune Dragon on the inside. 

In the war between good and evil, Rune Dragons take the side of the noble and good....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon tends to do things by the book. ...
As far as magical tendancies, a Rune Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic....
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done....
Rune Dragons are burdened with a specific task upon the world. They retain their original knowledge and experience, but something about their making compels them into undying loyalty.'
Although it does not cast spells itself, the Rune Dragon is Very magical in nature. In fact, it is a being made almost purely from the stuff of magic itself.'
The Rune Dragon appears dull grey in color, with each of it's scales containing a magical glyph of power. These glyphs contain the mighty spells involved in the dragons making. To undo these glyphs is to undo the dragon itself. It should also be noted that when the Rune Dragon has completed the task set for it, it's soul is freed from it's body.
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: Magic and Undying Loyalty

http://Dragonhame.Com


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 22, 2004)

I took this test yesterday, and forgot to post the results, and now the link won't work

All I remember that I took the side of evil. Suprise suprise


----------



## sleepy_dragon (Oct 23, 2004)

I seem to be a Blue Dragon

In the was between good and evil the blue dragon takes the side of the noble and good.

When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs those of Law and Order your blue dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.

As far a magical tendancies, magic is a natural force to use from within and without as natural as breathing.

During combat situations, a Blue Dragon will not compromise he will use magic or force or a combination, once engaged it is to the bitter end.

Dragon description.
Blue dragons tend to be big, they are the gentle giants of dragonkind, they like mountains with snow peaks and gentle valleys and dwell in caves, they are friendly but enjoy tranquility. A little lazy and try to be peacemakers.
They always answer a call for help, and are loyal and true friends, like two sides to a coin they are also bitter enemies, and show no quarter. They love to fly to the snow peaks in the sunshine. Their scales are deep blue fading to silver.

This dragons favourite elements are diamonds, saphires, water and air.


Dragons are nice beings.


----------



## Mark Robson (Oct 26, 2004)

I am a A Silver Dragon!

Hey, I took the http://dragonhame.com online Inner Dragon quiz and found out I am a Silver Dragon on the inside. 

In the war between good and evil, Silver Dragons take the side of the noble and good....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one....
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Silver Dragon as breathe from it's body....
During combat situations, a true Silver Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics....
Constantly searching for knowledge, Silver Dragons can be highly unpredictable.  Mortals generally have nothing to fear from a silver, but if they seek to harm dragons or the young of any species, silvers quickly prove their reputation as fighters.'
A Silver Dragons time manipulation skills are unsurpassed and they are extremely skilled fighters as well.  The participation of Silver Dragons is often a key role in deciding major conflicts.'
 They are covered in silver-colored scales, as their name suggests, but  they are not mirror-like (more of a softer silver).  They can change size at will, from the size of a small dog to huge.  They go on all fours and can move fairly fast on land although they prefer to fly, often buzzing other dragons as a joke.  Silver dragons tend to be solitary while they are young, roaming and  learning the ropes, and acquire a partner later in life.  This partner  doesn't have to be another silver or even another dragon, but immortality is  a must (silvers don't prescribe to the disposable mortal theory).  A silver  generally has no concept of territory or possession.  They prefer to roam  and occasionally settle down in a comfortable cave for a fifty-year nap.
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: Neutrality, Time, and  Power.


I like the sound of the fifty-year naps!!


----------



## Lament Du Lamia (Nov 1, 2004)

Muah! Walker is a Viper Drake - 

and your inner dragon is a .... Viper Drake

*In the war between good and evil, your inner Dragon self is rotten with the stench of EVIL.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, a Viper Drake's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.

Dragon description:



The Viper Drake has a sleek, deep green body that moves quickly and swiftly through the swamps and bogs where it makes it's home. 

Despite their evil nature, the Viper Drake is not terribly aggressive and will generally leave most creatures alone unless provoked, that is unless the drake is hungry. 

While not venomous, as it's name might imply, the Viper Drake is a powerful fighter. A Viper Drake makes great use of both it's corrosive breath weapon and it's terrible bite, which has a nasty tendency to fester even the smallest wound.These creatures are dangerous and are widely feared. This Dragons favorite elements are: Rubies and Hemlock Root

*


----------



## Storytellerjim (Nov 1, 2004)

*DeathWyrm Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, your inner Dragon self is rotten with the stench of EVIL.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the DeathWyrm Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.


Dragon Description:



The dreaded deathwyrm is one of the most powerful evil dragons in existence. Older deathwyrms command armies of undead, and nearly all great wyrms eventually become dracoliches. 

A deathwyrm's vampiric bite, aside from physical damage, drains the life force from it's victims. Most creatures killed by the dragons breath or bite have a nasty tendency to turn undead afterwards. 

Deathwyrms of adult age and older radiate a powerful aura of negative energy that is harmful to living things in the long run. When a mature deathwyrm lairs in an area for more than 6 months, changes start to take place in the environment.The sky becomes unnaturally dark, even on the brightest day. Normal animals become hard to find, and the territory becomes a bleak landscape of twisted, dead trees, hardy weeds, and undead, mutated or otherwise unnatural animals. This Dragons favorite elements are: Coal, Death, and Hemlock


Hmmm, my wife says the same things about our room when I don't clean it.  And here I thought I was a nice, laid back guy, go figure...


Storytellerjim
*


----------



## Lucifer (Nov 1, 2004)

*Chaos Dragon
*

In the war between good and evil, your inner Dragon self is rotten with the stench of EVIL.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.


*Dragon Description:*



Chaos dragons are the unpredictable, violent dragons of the ever-changing plane of Limbo. They are an isolated branch of the lower planar dragons, being concerned with issues that no one has been able to understand. 

Chaos dragons seem to exist just to perpetrate acts of chaos - destroying order where ever they find it. The chaos of the chaos dragons is colored by evil. 

They are more than just chaotic; they are also violent, evil, and merciless. A chaos dragon rarely shows any emotion other than a wild, maniacal glee. In appearance, chaos dragons are unremarkable.Their scales are a dull gray color, and their eyes are a similar pale color. Of all the many types of dragons, they are one of the few without a magnificent appearance. This Dragons favorite elements are: Mercury, Explosions, and Chaos

_Is it bad to admit that a few passages of this are terribly apt?_

"During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done."

_Ruthlessness is one of my favorite personality traits in myself and loved ones._

"They are an isolated branch of the lower planar dragons, being concerned with issues that no one has been able to understand." 

_Isolated, check.  Issues, check.  "Lucifer, what the hell are you talking about?"  Check._


----------



## Spirit_Caller (Nov 3, 2004)

I am a Song Dragon. Rather peeved that I wasn't a bright colour though, grey is sooooo dull!


----------



## sierradawn2466 (Nov 4, 2004)

hehehe i'm...

Fallen Dragon
In the war between good and evil, your inner Dragon self is rotten with the stench of EVIL.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, a Fallen Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, a true Fallen Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.


it's sad because it's true...


----------



## Aydrian Boudabras (Nov 18, 2004)

This is what I got. A really intresting survey.




> *Painted Dragon*
> 
> 
> *In the war between good and evil, a Painted Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.*
> ...


----------



## Leto (Nov 19, 2004)

Pearl Dragon
In the war between good and evil, Pearl Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, a Pearl Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, a true Pearl Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.


----------



## BandSmurf (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm a Spectral Dragon evidentally.

In the war between good and evil, a Spectral Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos....
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Spectral Dragon as breathe from it's body....
During combat situations, a true Spectral Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics....
'
The resurrected spirits of fallen dragon warriors, Spectral Dragons usually 
find no allure in the ways of mortals or 'flesh-beings.'  To this end most 
never possess a single gold piece.  Instead, they live their unlives by a 
strict code of mental and metaphysical discipline.  Their bodies are honed, 
focused avatars of dragon gods long-dead.  They are leaders and teachers who 
prefer acolytes to be mages with an intense dedication to the betterment and 
empowerment of one's own spirit.  However, these creatures can be fierce in 
combat; because of their nature, Spectral Dragons can change form at will, 
and their undead state does not mean they have no physical influence.'
The magnificent blue-and-green flames of a Spectral Dragon are said to burn 
hotter than the fires of the living.  In physical appearance Spectrals are 
often a shimmering grey-blue-white, much like a ghost; their common form 
appears similar to that of a shade-dragon.  Their eyes glow one of three 
colors; the eyes of the honorably slain glow a bright green.  The eyes of 
the murdered glow blood-red.  And the eyes of the condemned, those whose 
greed or hatred destroyed their bodies, glow a bright violet. 
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: are rose quartz, black roses, rain, funeral 
pyres, and songs sung for the dead

Hmmm... well... Queen of the Damned is one of my fav soundtracks and I guess it could be considered songs sung for the dead...

~BandSmurf


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 18, 2005)

Im a phase dragon, chaotic nuetral... very me!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 18, 2005)

I was chosen to be a Ruby Dragon.  A lot of qualities, traits and thing that I like were true.  My only problem with being a Ruby Dragon - I dislike the colour red


----------



## ZLBilley (Jul 18, 2005)

> *Amethyst Dragon
> *
> 
> *In the war between good and evil, a Amethyst Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
> ...


 *
Eek. Scary in its accuracy. At least personality-wise.
*


----------



## Mayhs (Jul 18, 2005)

mithril dragon...


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Warder Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, Warder Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon tends to do things by the book. 
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Warder Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.


Dragon Description:





The warder dragon is a large and bulky dragon, with large strong legs and arms. The size of these mammoth dragons starts from birth at the size of a mature border collie! But don’t be fooled by these big dragons, they aren’t slow, but aren’t fast, and they tend to be more peaceful and talkative than most dragons. 

Warder dragons get their names from the fact that they radiate a holy magical aura from their large tattoo like markings that may be anywhere on their bodies, the aura destroys "pure evil" beings, but higher evil ones will just be phased. The warder dragon loves love, and enjoy being in relationships with mates, and they despise weight jokes and anti-self acceptance jokes. They will gladly fight when it comes to defending a homeland or their friends! This Dragons favorite elements are: Love,Relationships,Food,Peace,Honor


*


----------



## Azash (Jul 19, 2005)

I got websense, thats what you get i suppose for using library computers


----------



## cleasterwood (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, good thing I like to sing.    That was fun!

I am a A Song Dragon!

In the war between good and evil, a Song Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos....
As far as magical tendancies, a Song Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic....
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done....
Song Dragons are semi-nomadic in nature. They do choose a general geographic region to live in, but move their nests frequently within their territory. They build their nests in remote areas, where they are secluded from outside disturbances.'
Song Dragons are a dull grey color to their scales, but are graceful and quick in movement. The most striking attribute of the Song Dragon is it's voice. Having several sets of vocal chords, the Dragon's every word reverberates like a string symphony.'
Song Dragons build their homes deep in seclusion, but in truth they are very social and friendly in nature. They will often be found polymorphed into human form and fraternizing with people in bars and public places. Song Dragons are the bards of dragonkind, they greatly value creative thinking and artistic talent. They live life to it's fullest, and are well known for going to extremes. They are also known for their good-hearted nature and kindness.
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: Jade, Music, and Happiness


----------



## nixie (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm a song dragon


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 19, 2005)

*Heliotropic Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Heliotropic Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.
Dragon Description:



Instead of scales, Heliotropic Dragons have a thick hide to cover their body. At the early stages of life, the Heliotropic Dragon is green with red speckles that resemble blood spots. When fully grown, the dragons color changes to any number of variations of violet, but predominantly they have a deep, reddish purple color with streaks of azure blue and magenta. 

This unusual skin type also gives them an unusually sleek appearance and allows them to move with greater speed and freedom both in air and under water. These Dragon's are known to be highly competitive. 

They often meet with other dragons to compete with each other for sport. NOTE: A few small villages have been destroyed by being so unlucky as to be in the path of a speeding Heliotropic Dragon taking a shortcut to gain an advantage over it's competitor.Heliotropic Dragons are well known for their protectiveness, but also are known as loyal friends and allies. They make true friends rarely, but those friendships that they make are well chosen and long lasting. This Dragons favorite elements are: BloodStone and Valerian Root


*


----------



## Azzriel (Jul 19, 2005)

*Topaz Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Topaz Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, a Topaz Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.


Dragon Description:



The Topaz dragon makes it's home on temperate islands and coastal regions. This particular gem dragon is widely known for it's impish behavior and charm. 

Unless something specifically interests or affect them, topaz dragons tend to be indifferent to happenings about them. 

When born, a topaz dragon is a dull yellow-brown in color, infused with streaks of blue. As the dragon ages, its scales harden, darken and become translucent and faceted. A topaz dragon shines brightly, giving off rays of amber and blue light. This Dragons favorite elements are: Topaz, Beauty, and Charm


*


----------



## FelineEyes (Jul 23, 2005)

*Heliotropic Dragon.  A nearly perfect description of me.  I have no real complaints. *


----------



## A1ien (Jul 23, 2005)

*Mithril Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, Mithril Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Mithril Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, a true Mithril Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.


Dragon Description:



Mithril Dragons build and dwell in castles of crystal, high in the mountainous regions. A Mithril Dragon is honest and gentle. 

Mithril Dragons are armored with highly reflective scales. To see one in bright sunshine has the effect of looking at a multi-ton, 150 ft. long disco ball. 

They tend to smile frequently but rarely laugh aloud. Mithril's dislike violence. A Mithril Dragon is very selective when choosing close friends, but is generally admired by all. A Mithril Dragon leads a very quiet and unobtrusive life.Never judgmental, the great Mithril Dragon's feelings run deep and true. Mithril Dragons mate for life. This Dragons favorite elements are: Mithril, Earth, and Courage


*


----------



## killerbob (Jul 23, 2005)

*Sand Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, your inner Dragon self is rotten with the stench of EVIL.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, a Sand Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, the Sand Dragon shows a preference for the rending and slashing of Hand to Hand combat.


Dragon Description:



Sand Dragons are covered in tough tan skin with orange highlights. Sand Dragons are so well camouflaged in their home habitat that they are often nearly invisible while approaching, except for their brilliant green eyes with flecks of yellow and blue. 

Sand Dragons tend to live in desert areas or remote islands. The Sand Dragon primarily lives in underground caves and caverns, but has been known to build it's home by burrowing into the sand and heating the inner walls until they turn to glass. 

Sand Dragons are social beings, as far as evil dragons go, often working with each other to destroy a common threat or to achieve a common goal. They live in packs and choose their leaders by fierce battles that often result in the death of one combatant.The Sand Dragons primary breath weapon causes powerful sandstorms hurricanes. This Dragons favorite elements are: Glass, Strength, and Anger

Come on! Evil Rules!*


----------



## Monty Scott (Jul 24, 2005)

*Painted Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Painted Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, a Painted Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, the Painted Dragon shows a preference for the rending and slashing of Hand to Hand combat.


Dragon Description:



Painted Dragons are the gypsies of dragonkind. They move frequently and spend much time in human form, socializing and partying. 

While not truly evil, Painted Dragons have a flair for practical jokes that sometimes get out of hand. They are known far and wide for their troublemaking abilities. A dragon's idea of a good joke usually has dragon sized repercussions. 

The Painted Dragon gains it's name from it's appearance. When one is seen in dragon form, it is garishly colored by every color and hue visible to the human eye (and some that are not visible except by magical means, and to other dragons).If you could tie-dye a dragon, you would have a painted dragon. This Dragons favorite elements are: Glass, Morning Glories, and Festivals


*


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

*Viper Drake
*

*In the war between good and evil, your inner Dragon self is rotten with the stench of EVIL.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, a Viper Drake's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.
* *Dragon Description:*

*The Viper Drake has a sleek, deep green body that moves quickly and swiftly through the swamps and bogs where it makes it's home.*

*Despite their evil nature, the Viper Drake is not terribly aggressive and will generally leave most creatures alone unless provoked, that is unless the drake is hungry.*

*While not venomous, as it's name might imply, the Viper Drake is a powerful fighter. A Viper Drake makes great use of both it's corrosive breath weapon and it's terrible bite, which has a nasty tendency to fester even the smallest wound.These creatures are dangerous and are widely feared.*

*This Dragons favorite elements are: Rubies and Hemlock Root

This is very funny, because I also once took an online test to see which mythical character I was, and somehow got Raistlin. LOL! I also became Aries in a greek god test of the same nature. I guess I just have to face it, I am a power-greedy, evil wench and let nothing stand in my way, but am also fiercely possesive and protective of my family.  

PS A little wierd here, but the ruby is actually my favorite gem, I love red!
*


----------



## Stormflame (Jul 24, 2005)

I am a A Diamond Dragon!

Hey, I took the http://dragonhame.com online Inner Dragon quiz and found out I am a Diamond Dragon on the inside. 

In the war between good and evil, a Diamond Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one....
As far as magical tendancies, a Diamond Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic....
During combat situations, a true Diamond Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics....
The Diamond Dragon is most at home in Cool, Sunny Regions. They are Multi-Facetted individuals who inspire others to better themselves and the world around them. Unless a Diamond Dragon is the CENTER of attention, they appear to be dulled and yearning for the lime-light.'
Though a Diamond Dragon is quite rare to find, if you happen upon one, be sure to be a true friend. 
Diamond Dragons don't like to be lied to or back stabbed. Lest they turn on you the same way, tenfold. 
They are Loyal, fun loving, gentle, honest, caring, and extremely wise. They also tend to be introvert ed when hurt by someone close, and their friends or companions are like family. So beware not to anger them. While they look and for all intents and purposes are easy going, when it comes to family and friends, they will defend to the death if need be and you may just find yourself enemy number one.'

'
This Dragons favorite elements are: Fire, Diamonds, Deep Caverns
----
My hair stood up when I read what the Diamond Dragon was. It is the spitting image of ME. Weird, I tell ya...just plain weird!  It says that Diamond dragons are rare...yea.


----------



## Starsonwild (Jul 29, 2008)

How do i do this test it wont work for me?


----------



## Celeritas (Jul 29, 2008)

A SILVER Dragon Lies Beneath!  

"My inner dragon color is SILVER. 

My inner dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. I possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence. I live by my own code of ethics and I stick to it at all times.


----------

